# Can we...?



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Maybe i'm the only one who feels this way, but I get upset when I see posts by people who have intentionally gotten their cat pregnant so they could have "just one litter" etc. Could we maybe put a sticky up top so we don't have to go through the whole routine of blame etc that causes posters like these to feel attacked? Maybe just a little bit of information about euth rates for cats in shelters, how many cats can be produced by just one unspayed female in 7 years, the importance of spay/neutering, so that posters can read it, get the information that would normally be yelled at them and crammed down their throat, and then post saying they have read it, understand it, and here is there actual question. 

Hope that makes sense. What i'm saying is instead of angering the board, and making new posters feel flamed, they can read the info, post theyeve read it, then ask their question. So everyone knows "Hey this person was told, we cannot force them to change their opinion but at least they know the facts now. I guess we should limit this to answering their question"

Just a suggestion :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I know what you are saying....like a statistics sheet.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me, but I don't think it will stop the other. People will be people!! :lol:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me, but I don't think it will stop the other. People will be people!! :lol:



Yeah....I know I'VE been known to spout off at the mouth about this subject.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I think that is a great idea. Even if you are right, Tim, and no one will listen -- if we have one well thought out, POLITE and informative post at the top, (although I don't think it hurts to make it a BIT editorial ) it would be best. A lot of posters (I feel for you Ianthe, I'm in that category too) tend to feel very frustrated and discouraged when we repeatedly go through the motions of trying to ask people to face facts. It would save us some frustration, and perhaps if it was a sticky, those reading it would take it more seriously, and NOT feel so attacked. They might instead see it as an informed article, rather than a bunch of people who disapprove of them. I think we should definitely have one. 

I think it should include stats, yes...but also lots of reasoning. How even if you find homes for your kittens, you are depriving cats in shelters of homes. How a cat does NOT need to have one litter to be happy or healthy. How you are putting your cat in danger by not being an educated breeder. Why reputable breeders don't make money. How if you love your cat, you shouldn't put them through it. How before you think about breeding your cat "because kittens are cute" or "because your cat is so gorgeous" or "to let your kids experience birth" or "because you think she'd like being a mother"...you should take a trip to your local shelter, look those cats in they eye, and tell them that their life just wasn't important enough today.

Here I go again...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think if someone here would compose such a post and submit it to the mods for a sticky, that would be a wonderful idea. I think it would be well-received.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I think it sounds like a good idea. If someone (I don't have much time at the moment) can compose an informative text about it (and maybe throw in some info about all the pregnant homeless females that are in desperate need of help) I'll discuss it with Catman and post it as a sticky (if Catman think it's OK, that is).


----------

